# Tiefenmesser GTM 40+



## Pumprider (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Gewässertiefenmesser GTM 40+ gemacht ?
Bin am überlegen mir einen zu kaufen ;+ 

Mit Dank im voraus

PR #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Januar 2004)

Ich überlege auch schon seit 2 Jahren, ob ich zuschlagen soll. LT. Werbung ja so toll und einfach. Ich benutze manchmal nur ein normales Thermometer, das ich rauswerfe und vom Grund wieder einhole. Nun ja, ich weis dann die Boden-Wassertemperatur. Die Schichtung ;+ ;+ 

Wenn vorhanden, bitte Input. :m


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Pumprider und Wedaufischer #h

schaut mal in den Thread hier rein (KLICK MICH)...da wird einiges zum GTM 40 gesagt!  

So wie´s aussieht hat u.a. Albatros das Teilchen...er kann Euch sicher noch mehr sagen...schliesslich nutzt er es auch schon ein paar Jährchen :m

Ein paar Infos stehen auch noch hier ! 

Schaut Euch mal das Suchergebnis von Google an wenn man GTM 40 T Tiefenmesser eingiebt !!! ***LACH*** #6 #6 #6 

*Nur EIN EINZIGER TREFFER...und der verweist auf das AB !!! #6 #6*



> • Zeigt an, ob sich das Gerät auf dem Grund befand
> • Gutes Wurf- und Sinkverhalten, ca. 1m in 5sec
> • Schaltet sich ausserhalb vom Wasser nach 5 min ab
> • Tiefenbestimmung
> ...




Und hier noch die "Original-Werbe-Infos" von Sänger !  

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## magic.j (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,


ich habe selber auch so ein Teil,nur habe ich es noch nicht so oft ausprobiert,es ist schon ne nette Erfindung,es gibt die Tiefe wieder und die Temperatur,außerdem zeigt das Ding die Sprungschicht an und die verschiedenen Temoeraturen in verschiedenen Tiefen an.

Mfg
Joe


----------



## angeltreff (28. Januar 2004)

@ Nick_A

Man darf ja auch google nicht sooooo sehr einschränken, so hier

http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q="GTM+40"&meta=lr=lang_de

zeigt es ein paar Ergebnisse mehr an (auch wenn die anderen fast nur Shops sind).


----------



## Nick_A (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Angeltreff #h

aber ausprobieren macht trotzdem Spass !!!   :m

Und wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass bei meiner (zugegebenermaßen sehr eingeschränkten) Suchanfrage 100% der Treffer auf´s AB zeigen und bei Deiner Suchanfrage 17% (2/12tel ) der Treffer des gesamten deutschen Web´s ....dann sagt das doch EINIGES AUS!!! :q :m

Und soooo viele Treffer, OHNE dass das AB "Google-optimiert" ist (zum Glück) ....SUUUPPPPIIIEEEE !!! :m #6

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## wörni (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Bin seit 8 Jahren in Besitz des GTM 40+ und nun geht die Batterie zur neige.   
Ich habe das Teil noch bei der Herstellerfirma gekauft, nur die Servicenummer aus meiner Beschreibung gibt es nicht mehr  #d  
Aber ich brauche jetzt eine neue Batterie mitsamt Dichtung. Habe natürlich keine Lust auf eigene Faust da irgendeine neue Dichtung aus dem Baumarkt reinzu pfrimmeln und das Teil anschliessend zu schrotten.
Also habe ich bei Askari angefragt (die verkaufen dieses GTM 40+) ob ich so ein Batterie/Dichtungsset erweben könnte.
Nach 2 Wochen die Meldung 
> Leider wird diese Set nicht mehr hergestellt oder es ist nicht mehr lieferbar<
Na gut, na schmeiß ich das 55 Euro teure Thermometer halt wech :e wegen Batterie leer. Die haben wohl ne Meise  |evil: 
Habe jetzt eben diesen alten Tread gefunden und eben auch das die Firma Stollenwerk auch 2005 noch so ein Dichtungsset anbietet |laola: 

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....0010_KATALOG2005/produktuebersicht.shopscript

geht doch  :m  nur leider Mindestbestellung 30 Euro  #d  wenn ich was brauchen könnte würde ich was dazu kaufen, aber die haben momentan nix was mich interessiert  #d

Aber vielleicht wohnt jemand in der Nähe der Firma und könnte mir, selbstverständlich gegen Vorkasse, so einen Satz besorgen und mir zuschicken. |kopfkrat  Tolle Idee, oder  :m


----------



## Nick_A (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Hi Wörni #h

ich bin ab und an beim Stollenwerk (ist nur ein paar km von mirentfernt ) und wollte nächste Woche mal vorbeischauen...liegt zudem noch genau auf dem Weg zu meiner Forellenstrecke .

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir die Teilchen besorgen und dann zusenden :m

...wegschmeißen würde ich das Teilchen nicht...insbesondere die Temperaturmessung der verschiedenen Tiefen zum herausfinden der Sprungschicht macht es wirklich einzigartig! 

Grüßle #h
Robert

P.S.: Da haste aber ´nen schönen, alten Thread rausgesucht...damals kannte ich das GTM noch nicht...mittlerweile konnte ich es bei ´nem Angelkollegen "live" in Aktion kennenlernen! Wirklich klasse Teilchen! #6


----------



## wörni (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Das is ja SUPER  |laola: 

Kannst mir Deine Kontonummer und denn Betrag per PN mitteilen und ich überweise Dir die Kohle.
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe kommst Du doch zum 

3. Bayrisches Pilkergießen

vom 18. bis 20. März 2005 

dann sehen wir uns eh nachher  :m


----------



## Nick_A (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Watt...Du kommst nachher auch zum Pilkergießen?!? 

Ich fahre mit Wodipopo und Franzl ca. um 15Uhr hier von Stuagat aus los!  :m

Bis gleich also #h
Robert


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*



			
				wörni schrieb:
			
		

> > Leider wird diese Set nicht mehr hergestellt oder es ist nicht mehr lieferbar<
> Na gut, na schmeiß ich das 55 Euro teure Thermometer halt wech :e wegen Batterie leer. Die haben wohl ne Meise  |evil:
> Habe jetzt eben diesen alten Tread gefunden und eben auch das die Firma Stollenwerk auch 2005 noch so ein Dichtungsset anbietet |laola:


Batterie und Dichtung im set gibt`s bei Gerlinger für 4,30 €.


----------



## Celtic-hero (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Moin moin,
ich hab mal eine frage, ich bin auch am überlegen mir auch son ding zu holen. 

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich ? also die Anwendung ^^


Gruß


----------



## wörni (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Servus,

also du hängst Dir das Ding ohne Blei an die Angel und wirfst es aus. Das Thermometer sinkt jetzt langsam zu Grund und speichert alle 2 Meter die Temperatur. Nach dem einholen kannst du die einzelnen Daten über Knopfdruck abrufen. Somit kannst Du zum Beispiel starke Temperaturschwankungen zwischen 2 Messpunkten finden (Sprungschicht) und dementsprechend reagieren. Für mich auch immer interessant, an einem neuen Gewässer die Tiefe zu ermitteln, da das Thermometer Dir natürlich die absolute Tiefe auch anzeigt. Da für muss es natürlich auf dem Grund angekommen sein, und das Zeigt Dir das GTM40 mit diesem Zeichen an ">"
Mittlerweile habe ich eine seperate kleine Angel mit Rolle und wirklich dicker geflochtener Schnur zum auswerfen, da ich schon einmal ein GTM40 wegen Schnurbruch verloren habe :-(


----------



## Celtic-hero (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wo es die Dinger noch zu kaufen gibt ? Ich hab schon überall nachgeschaut was mir so eingefallen ist. Google findet zwar viel aber keiner der Shops hat das Teil noch 

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das hier : http://shop.angelcentrum-bielefeld....13670_Angelcentrum-Bielefeld/Products/0001-40

Aber das ist doch nicht der richtige GTM 40+ oder ?

Danke für eure hilfe.

Gruß

( Ja ich weiß es hat etwas gedauert bis ich mich dazu entschieden habe ^^)


----------



## wörni (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Nö, das ist ohne Temperaturanzeige, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Dachte eigentlich Askari hat es im Angebot, konnte es aber auch nicht finden. Ich denke irgendein Angelshop hat es bestimmt nocch als "Ladenhüter" im Angebot. 
Vielleicht findet sich ein Boardie der es in seinem Angelshop gesehen hat und schreibt Dich an. 
Das Gerät finde ich nach wie vor super.


----------



## Celtic-hero (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Genau, ist doch irgendwie komisch das es das nicht mehr gibt... Also falls jemand weiß wo ich so ein Gerät bekommen kann bitte bescheid sagen.


Falls jemand son Ding loswerden möchte ich kaufs bestimmt :vik:

Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht das es vllt. schon eine "überarbeitete" Version davon geben könnte ... aber das scheint wohl nicht der fall zu sein ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*



Celtic-hero schrieb:


> Genau, ist doch irgendwie komisch das es das nicht mehr gibt... Also falls jemand weiß wo ich so ein Gerät bekommen kann bitte bescheid sagen.
> 
> 
> Falls jemand son Ding loswerden möchte ich kaufs bestimmt :vik:
> ...


 

Wird nach Aussage meines Händlers zumindest in Deutschland nicht mehr vertrieben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schwingspitze (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Petri zusammen,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ,gibt es das Teil bei Angel Ussat in Dortmund und anner Möhnetalsperre.
Einfach mal anrufen,war glaubig vor etlichen Jahren der erste der das hatte.


----------



## Schwingspitze (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

So, hab gerade bei Ussat nachgeguckt, nicht mehr im Programm drinne,aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall mal anrufen und Nachfragen,so wie ich den Laden kenne haben se noch irgendwo
son Teil liegen oder noch mehrere.
Hier mal für Euch die Nr. 0231 - 445647.
Wünsch euch Glück ,das Teil ist einfach Super.


----------



## Celtic-hero (17. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> So, hab gerade bei Ussat nachgeguckt, nicht mehr im Programm drinne,aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall mal anrufen und Nachfragen,so wie ich den Laden kenne haben se noch irgendwo
> son Teil liegen oder noch mehrere.
> Hier mal für Euch die Nr. 0231 - 445647.
> Wünsch euch Glück ,das Teil ist einfach Super.



Danke, ich hab da mal angerufen, keine mehr da.

Das kann doch nicht sein das man son Teil nirgends mehr bekommt


----------



## Schwingspitze (18. September 2010)

*AW: Tiefenmesser GTM 40+*

Verstehe ich auch nicht,ich würde an deiner Stelle in sämtlichen Angelläden anrufen,glaub mir es lohnt sich son Teil zu besitzen. Oder stell dpch mal hier im Board unter Suche die Frage ,wo gibt es noch ......... oder wer verkauft sein´s.


----------

